# Zum "Faxdialer" der Intexus GmbH



## andreas12587 (25 August 2004)

Sehr geehrte Forenleser,

zum "Faxdialer" möchte ich nun doch mal kurz etwas sagen:
Ich habe anhand der Rufnummer und der Einwahlzeiten des "Schreibers" die Daten ermittelt. Wer bei einem Routenplaner sich mehrfach einwählt und richtig "Traffic" erzeugt, sollte sich erinnern. Hier täuscht wahrscheinlich jemand eine Straftat vor, um nicht zahlen zu müssen. Ich lasse das mal ermitteln.
Das man inzwischen zu solchen Lügenmärchen greifen muss, um die Öffentlichkeit bei Laune zu halten, ist mehr als peinlich.

Mit feundlichen Grüßen

A.Richter
GF Intexus GmbH


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Das man inzwischen zu solchen Lügenmärchen greifen muss, um die Öffentlichkeit bei Laune zu halten, ist mehr als peinlich.



Wer ist mit "man" gemeint ?

tf


----------



## Heiko (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier täuscht wahrscheinlich jemand eine Straftat vor, um nicht zahlen zu müssen. Ich lasse das mal ermitteln.


Falls das so ist, so sollte der Täter bestraft werden und die Verfahrenskosten tragen. Das ist unzweifelhaft und findet die Unterstützung der Betreiber hier.
Ich bin aber dagegen, das zu verallgemeinern.


----------



## andreas12587 (25 August 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit meine ich den den "Schreiberling" mit der Vorwahl 023*. Hier im Forum Stimmumg zu machen, um die fehlenden juristischen Argumente damit zu überspielen, halte ich für peinlich. Eine Anzeige wegen Vortäuschung einer Straftat müsste von uns folgen. Bei vorsätzlich falschen Aussagen kann man Ärger bekommen. Ob der Nachweis der bewussten Nutzung anhand der angefallenen Traffic und Eingabe von Routingzielen ausreicht, sollte dann ein Gericht entscheiden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
A.Richter


----------



## Heiko (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier im Forum Stimmumg zu machen, um die fehlenden juristischen Argumente damit zu überspielen, halte ich für peinlich.


Peinlich: ja.
Vermeidbar: nein.
Umso wichtiger ist es, Betrüger aufzudecken und einer Bestrafung zuzuführen.


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2004)

> um die Öffentlichkeit bei Laune zu halten



versteh  ich immer noch nicht , was damit gesagt werden soll , diese Formulierung 
 hört sich zumindest sehr unklar an 

tf

PS: Ob jemand ein echtes Anliegen hat oder Trittbrettfahrer spielt, ist aus unseren Kenntnissen heraus 
nicht zu verifizieren .


----------



## andreas12587 (25 August 2004)

Aber aus "unserer". Wenn jemand hier Klischees bedient, die nicht richtig sind, decken wir das auf. Wenn das Interesse an "dubiosen Dialern" abnimmt (ob aus "Nichtvorhandensein" oder aus "Übersättigung des Themas"), bedient mancher halt gerne.
Bei einer einfachen Nachfrage des "Schreibers" bei uns, hätte der entsprechende Dienst ermittelt werden können. Aber es ist ja einfacher hier im Forum Unterstellungen, Nichtwahrheiten und Behauptungen zu verbreiten (eventl. auch noch "Anzeigen" die Steuergelder und Behördenzeit kosten) als einfach mal nachzufragen. Nicht umsonst beschäftigen wir diverse Mitarbeiter mit der Beantwortung von Useranfragen. Aber lieber erst mal Anzeigen und Stimmung machen. Man hat es ja so gelernt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

A.Richter


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Man hat es ja so gelernt.



von wem ? 

tf


----------



## Heiko (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber lieber erst mal Anzeigen und Stimmung machen. Man hat es ja so gelernt.


Ich verstehe gerade nicht, worauf Du hinaus willst.
Du wirst dem aber sicher abhelfen können...


----------



## galdikas (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer einfachen Nachfrage des "Schreibers" bei uns, hätte der entsprechende Dienst ermittelt werden können. Aber es ist ja einfacher hier im Forum Unterstellungen, Nichtwahrheiten und Behauptungen zu verbreiten (eventl. auch noch "Anzeigen" die Steuergelder und Behördenzeit kosten) als einfach mal nachzufragen.



Die Diensteanbieter sind gesetzlich verpflichtet, rechtzeitig vor Dienstebestellung klar und verständlich über die *wesentlichen Merkmale* der von ihnen angebotenen Leistungen zu informieren. Offenkundig finden diesbezüglich systematische Rechtsverletzungen statt ....



> Nicht umsonst beschäftigen wir diverse Mitarbeiter mit der Beantwortung von Useranfragen.



... denn eine Information erst (auf Nachfrage und erst) zu diesem Zeitpunkt dürfte nicht als  "rechtzeitige, klare und verständliche" Information über die wesentlichen Vertragsmerkmale vor Dienstebestellung gelten können. Gewerbsmäßige Verstöße gegen § 312c BGB, § 1 BGB-InfoVO durch fehlende ordnungsgemäße vorvertragliche Informationen dürften wettbewerbswidrig sein.



> Aber lieber erst mal Anzeigen ..... man hat es ja so gelernt.



"Mit diesem Formular können Sie der Wettbewerbszentrale ( WBZ - Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs e.V.) direkt Wettbewerbsverstöße über das Internet anzeigen."
http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/beschwerdestelle/default.asp?bereich=2 

( Ebenso rührig ist übrigens der DSW - Deutscher Schutzverband gegen Wirtschaftkriminalität e.V.
"Mit diesem Formular können Sie sich direkt über das Internet beim Deutschen Schutzverband gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität beschweren."
http://www.dsw-schutzverband.de/de/beschwerdestelle/default.asp?bereich=2 )

gal.


----------



## dvill (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bei einer einfachen Nachfrage des "Schreibers" bei uns, hätte der entsprechende Dienst ermittelt werden können. Aber es ist ja einfacher hier im Forum Unterstellungen, Nichtwahrheiten und Behauptungen zu verbreiten *(eventl. auch noch "Anzeigen" die Steuergelder und Behördenzeit kosten)* als einfach mal nachzufragen. ...


Das ist nun mal ein beachtenswerter Gesichtspunkt.

Die RegTP stellt fest, dass, bezogen auf die eingehenden Beschwerden, rund ein Drittel der Betroffenen nicht bemerkt haben, dass sie tatsächlich einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anwählten. Ich nehme an, dass sich viele, die diesem Irrtum erliegen, nicht einmal bei der RegTP beschweren.

Die Irrtümer so vieler Menschen in diesem wichtigen Detail hängt unmittelbar zusammen mit dem Bestreben der Dialeranbieter, die Sichtbarkeit der Hinweise auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit der Dienste an der untersten, gesetzlich zulässigen Grenze zu orientieren.

In vielen Fällen werden sie tatsächlich darunter liegen, wie die vielen für Verbraucher günstigen Urteile des letzten Jahres zeigen. Man erkennt, wie dringend erforderlich die geplante Vorgabe eines wirklich lesbaren Anwahlfensters durch die RegTP ist.

Auffällig ist die große Zahl der Verbraucher, die nach ihrem ersten Dialereinkauf den Drang verspüren, sich als betrogen zu betrachten und gegen den Verkäufer Anzeige erstatten zu müssen.

Diese Besonderheit des Dialergeschäftsmodells führt tatsächlich zu hohem Kosten zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit. Ich würde aber die Ursachen nicht bei den Verbrauchern suchen. Diese sind bei den anderen Einkaufsmethoden schon die gleichen.

Der Unterschied resultiert aus den Anwerbe- und Verkaufsmethoden bei Dialergeschäften. Anbieter müssen sich also nicht noch beklagen wollen, dass Verbraucher ihre Angebote missdeuten würden.

Sie haben es selbst in der Hand, den Übelstand abzustellen. Andernfalls hilft ihnen die RegTP.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber aus "unserer". Wenn jemand hier Klischees bedient, die nicht richtig sind, decken wir das auf. Wenn das Interesse an "dubiosen Dialern" abnimmt (ob aus "Nichtvorhandensein" oder aus "Übersättigung des Themas"), bedient mancher halt gerne.
> Bei einer einfachen Nachfrage des "Schreibers" bei uns, hätte der entsprechende Dienst ermittelt werden können. Aber es ist ja einfacher hier im Forum Unterstellungen, Nichtwahrheiten und Behauptungen zu verbreiten (eventl. auch noch "Anzeigen" die Steuergelder und Behördenzeit kosten) als einfach mal nachzufragen. Nicht umsonst beschäftigen wir diverse Mitarbeiter mit der Beantwortung von Useranfragen. Aber lieber erst mal Anzeigen und Stimmung machen. Man hat es ja so gelernt.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...



Schön. 

Und?

Lieber Herr Richter, das Gut der Meinungsfreiheit in diesem Forum wird bekanntlich hoch gehalten, die NUBs sind recht freizügig, zensiert wird nicht. Auch Sie nehmen für Ihre "gegendarstellung" diese Freiheit gerne heraus.
Ich halte es aber für vollkommen an der Sache vorbei, dem Forum, seinen Betreibern bzw. der Mehrheit der Postenden zu unterstellen, hier würde gezielt Meinungsmache betrieben, ggf. durch Erfindung von Unsinn. Sie wissen sehr genau, dass dies nicht stimmt. Regelemäßig wird hier unsinnigen Postings bzw. erkennbarem Fehlinformationsinteresse entgegen getreten - durchaus auch bisweilen zu Gunsten Ihres Unternehmens.
Und aus dem von Ihnen kritisierten Posting ließ sich zunächst nicht sicher ersehen, ob nicht vielleicht tatsächlich ein neue "Geschäftsidee" Ihres Hauses "entdeckt" wurde - derartiges wäre ja nicht ganz auszuschließen, da es bereits vorgekommen ist.
Ansonsten wissen auch Sie, dass hier kein Interesse besteht, berechtigte Forderungen durch Anleitungen oder gar Hilfestellung "weg zu machen".

Daher:
Ihre Emotionen in allen Ehren - aber ein wenig gemäßigteres Schreiben wäre (auch vor dem Hintergrund der sonst bestehenden Kritikpunkte) sicherlich nicht ganz verkehrt.


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe anhand der Rufnummer und der Einwahlzeiten des "Schreibers" die Daten ermittelt.


Ja, Andreas. Da interessiert mich doch brennend, was ihr da so alles speichert und noch viel mehr: Dürft ihr das überhaupt? Schönes anonymes Zahlungsmittel das ist...

Wer so viele schlaue Leute beschäftigt und so eine schöne Seite wie Rechtskonform.de aus dem Boden stampft, der sollte doch begriffen haben, wie ein rechskonformer Dialer tatsächlich auszusehen hat. Wann setzt ihr die gesetzlichen Vorgaben in die Tat um? Irgendwelche Termine? Oder muss erst das nächste Kind in den Brunnen fallen?


----------



## Qoppa (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es ist ja einfacher hier im Forum Unterstellungen, Nichtwahrheiten und Behauptungen zu verbreiten (eventl. auch noch "Anzeigen" die Steuergelder und Behördenzeit kosten) ....


 Und das gilt *für alle Beteiligten*! 

Aus der Schilderung des Betroffenen ergeben sich überhaupt keine Anhaltspunkte, daß da irgendetwas vorgetäuscht werden soll - er hat nur beschrieben (ohne technisches Verständnis), daß er die Einwahlen nicht nachvollziehen kann. Nicht mehr.

Richtig ist natürlich, daß er vor einer Anzeige erstmal hätte klären sollen, was da geschehen war. Und genau dazu dient dieses Forum, - nicht zur "Stimmungsmache" (die "Stimmung" ist nämlich schon da, wenn man eine Rechnung erhält und nicht weiß wofür), - sondern zur Versachlichung durch Aufklärung. Es wäre gut, wenn der Gast "H.-J." noch einmal genauer Stellung nimmt.

Und da hätte ich noch eine Frage: wenn ihr die Einwahlen so gut nachvollziehen könnt, - wie erklärt es sich denn, daß ausgerechnet zur Nummer ***1214 so viele Klagen hier kommen? Ist doch sonderbar, oder?


----------



## BenTigger (25 August 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Und da hätte ich noch eine Frage: wenn ihr die Einwahlen so gut nachvollziehen könnt, - wie erklärt es sich denn, daß ausgerechnet zur Nummer ***1214 so viele Klagen hier kommen? Ist doch sonderbar, oder?


Na ist doch klar, weil da so viele Tolle Sachen angeboten werden, die sich alle reinziehen wollen aber keiner will dann dafür bezahlen, sondern nur die Anbieter abzocken. :holy:  8)


----------



## Teleton (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier täuscht wahrscheinlich jemand eine Straftat vor, um nicht zahlen zu müssen.


Starker Tobak, nen Betrug zu unterstellen, wo anscheinend nur der Preishinweis übersehen wurde. Um welches Angebot ging es denn, damit man sich mal ein eigenes Bild von der Deutlichkeit der Preisansage machen kann ?

Teleton


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 August 2004)

ich war schon dort, lies mal den ersten Beitrag von Andreas... (vermutlich).
ps: bilder sind zT Photomontagen, weil man nur drei attachments hinhängen kann) (es kommt aber sicher noch ein Fenster mit einer Preisangabe, aber wer schon 2x ok eingegeben hat... mag ja legal sein...) (Andreas kann ja das Abfragefenster ergänzen)
hoppla: kleines edit in einem Fenster, [email protected]***


----------



## Rex Cramer (25 August 2004)

Das Erfreuliche: Mein Antivir springt inzwischen bereits beim Öffnen des Bezugsfensters an.  Wahrscheinlich liegt das an der fehlenden Gesetzeskonformität.

Preisangabe? Auf der Seite selbst erst mal nicht zu finden und interessanterweise im Bezugsfenster auch nicht. Ich hatte da irgendwas im Hinterkopf, dass der Kunde doch vor dem Download auf den Preis hingewiesen worden sein sollte. Wenn möglich sollte sich die Preisangabe nicht am anderen Ende des Internet befinden? Übersehen? Wenn jemand etwas versteckt und ich es nicht suche, habe ich es dann übersehen? Aber immerhin hat das Angebot ein Gütesiegel 2004. Wo kommt´s her? Wer hat´s ausgestellt oder überreicht? Ein Klick drauf bringt mich nur wieder zum Bezugsfenster. Schönes Layout, schön veräppelt wird man da. Aber Andreas wird das jetzt alles ermitteln lassen und dafür sorgen, dass es in Ordnung kommt. Da habe ich blindes Vertrauen.


----------



## andreas12587 (25 August 2004)

Erst einmal viele Dank für die Anteilnahme. Die meisten mir bekannten "Poster" haben genauso geantwortet, wie ich es mir vorstellte.

Leider jetzt nur mal ganz kurz dazu: Nicht der Reihenfolge nach...

1. Ich unterstelle hier im Forum fast keinem irgendeine "Stimmungsmache"

2. Gelernt wurde dem Dialernutzer (ob er nun bewusst oder unbewusst handelt): 09009 ist eine Abzocknummer mit sich selbsteinwählenden, von "Mafiabossen" ins Netz gestellten und hauptsächlich alleinerziehende Mütter schröpfenden Dialerscheiße. Genau daran hält sich der mündige Internetnutzer nun. TCom Rechnung lesen, vergessen, noch mal vergessen, sich empört bei seiner Frau aufregen, danach wutentbrannt (spielen) zum Anwalt, zur Polizei oder zum Verbraucherschutz.
Ergebnis: Behörden ermitteln und stellen ein. Verbraucherschutz schreit nach mehr Schutz (machen die ohne Ausnahme IMMER) . Anwalt motiviert zum klagen (einer zahlt schon). Und ein Mandant geht immer noch.....

3. Antivir? Was das?

4. Ob ein "Nichtinformierenwollen des Nutzers" unsere Sache ist, entscheiden Richter (nicht ich) und sonst keiner.

5. Beschwerdeaufkommen bei der Regtp. Kennt jemand Zahlen? Wir allein haben täglich mehrere zehntausend Kunden. Nimmt man all Anbieter werden es bestimmt mehrer hundertausend Kunden (täglich).
Wieviel Beschwerden gibt es? 5000? 10000? In 6 Monaten?
Worüber reden wir hier? Da hat jedes Finazamt mehr Beschwerden über den privaten "Steuerbescheid". Aber gut.

6. Viel Beschwerden über eine bestimmte Rufnummer. Warum hat VW die meisten Unfälle auf deutschen Straßen? Bauen die schlechte Autos?

Entschuldigt den Sarkasmus. Aber bei Klischees mache ich nicht mit.

Gruß Andreas (nach Posting joggen gegangen)


----------



## Heiko (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Gelernt wurde dem Dialernutzer (ob er nun bewusst oder unbewusst handelt): 09009 ist eine Abzocknummer mit sich selbsteinwählenden, von "Mafiabossen" ins Netz gestellten und hauptsächlich alleinerziehende Mütter schröpfenden Dialerscheiße. Genau daran hält sich der mündige Internetnutzer nun. TCom Rechnung lesen, vergessen, noch mal vergessen, sich empört bei seiner Frau aufregen, danach wutentbrannt (spielen) zum Anwalt, zur Polizei oder zum Verbraucherschutz.
> Ergebnis: Behörden ermitteln und stellen ein. Verbraucherschutz schreit nach mehr Schutz (machen die ohne Ausnahme IMMER) . Anwalt motiviert zum klagen (einer zahlt schon). Und ein Mandant geht immer noch.....
> 
> Aber bei Klischees mache ich nicht mit.


Diese beiden Aussagen widersprechen sich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Gelernt wurde dem Dialernutzer (ob er nun bewusst oder unbewusst handelt): 09009 ist eine Abzocknummer mit sich selbsteinwählenden, von "Mafiabossen" ins Netz gestellten und hauptsächlich alleinerziehende Mütter schröpfenden Dialerscheiße.



jawoll, genau - und zwar über polnische Server, panamaische Firmen mit deutschen Telefonnummern, Firmen aus Liechtenstein mit deutschen e-mail-Adressen, ja, du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen! Vielen Dank für die klaren Worte
[/ironie]


----------



## Rex Cramer (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst einmal viele Dank für die Anteilnahme. Die meisten mir bekannten "Poster" haben genauso geantwortet, wie ich es mir vorstellte.


Beruht das auf Gegenseitigkeit? Deine Antwort war auch erwartungsgemäß und ergänzt das Gesamtbild sehr passend.


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Beschwerdeaufkommen bei der Regtp. Kennt jemand Zahlen? Wir allein haben täglich mehrere zehntausend Kunden. Nimmt man all Anbieter werden es bestimmt mehrer hundertausend Kunden (täglich).


Moment, x mal 10000/y mal 100000 = Marktanteil mainpean 
--> Marktanteil mainpean = x geteilt durch (y mal 10)
da x (mehrere) = y (mehrere)
Marktanteil mainpean nur 10%?

Herr Richter, das ist ja jämmerlich!


----------



## dvill (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> ... TCom Rechnung lesen, vergessen, noch mal vergessen, sich empört bei seiner Frau aufregen, danach wutentbrannt (spielen) zum Anwalt, zur Polizei oder zum Verbraucherschutz. ...


Das haben wir doch im Original noch herzzerreißender gehört. Mitleid gibt es keins!

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Leider. Aber wir bemühen uns dieses Jahr um mind. 15% Anteil.
Ich gehe jetzt sammeln.

Gruß´Andreas


----------



## dvill (25 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Antivir? Was das?


AntiVir ist ein Angstgegner der auf Auszahlung wartenden Dialerwerber, gegen den angeblich rechtlich vorgegangen werden sollte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

Nein, du Dietmar bist ein Angstgegner.


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, du Dietmar bist ein Angstgegner.



Na hoffentlich   

tf


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

@Andreas98765:

Kann es sein, dass sie ein wenig nervös sind? Sonst so aalglatt - und jetzt nur dumpfe Polemik?
Wovor haben Sie Angst? Bei mehreren 10-Tausend Kunden stören doch die paar Hundert, die hier surfen, nicht wirklich, oder?
Und die von ihnen als Entscheidungsinstanz angenommenen Richter (nicht Sie :lol irren sich, wenn immer wieder mal gegen Sie entschieden wird? Eigentlich müssten Sie doch alle Prozesse gewinnen, besonders gegen die, die vom Forum "gelernt" sich drücken wollen!

Irgendwie ist das nicht rund. Vielleicht hilft die gute Berliner Luft beim Joggen.


----------



## KatzenHai (25 August 2004)

Stimmt schon - Herr Richter kommt sonst souveräner `rüber.

Und eines ist wohl klar:


> 2. Gelernt wurde dem Dialernutzer (ob er nun bewusst oder unbewusst handelt): 09009 ist eine Abzocknummer mit sich selbsteinwählenden, von "Mafiabossen" ins Netz gestellten und hauptsächlich alleinerziehende Mütter schröpfenden Dialerscheiße. Genau daran hält sich der mündige Internetnutzer nun. TCom Rechnung lesen, vergessen, noch mal vergessen, sich empört bei seiner Frau aufregen, danach wutentbrannt (spielen) zum Anwalt, zur Polizei oder zum Verbraucherschutz.
> Ergebnis: Behörden ermitteln und stellen ein. Verbraucherschutz schreit nach mehr Schutz (machen die ohne Ausnahme IMMER) . Anwalt motiviert zum klagen (einer zahlt schon). Und ein Mandant geht immer noch.....



Hier werden "Aktiv" und "Passiv" verwechselt. Ein öffentlich zugängliches Forum kann nicht verhindern, dass auch missbräuchliche Erkenntnisse gewonnen werden. Es ist also durchaus möglich, dass "Kostenpreller" sich hier Anregungen holen, begründete Forderungen abzuwehren oder unlukrativ werden zu lassen.

Dies wird jenen aber nicht "gelernt" - sie lernen von sich aus.

Nur zur Klarstellung - in sicherer Erwartung, dass der Jogger nach dem Duschen nicht widerspricht.


----------



## scrat007 (25 August 2004)

In meinen Augen war es das Gewerbe selber das den Dialer zum Abzockinstrument hat werden lassen, und das es soweit hat kommen lassen das sei mit der Mafia verglichen werden. Hätten alle Firmen die kein Interesse an Abzockerei und Betrug hatten die schwarzen Schafe niedergehalten, sei es durch Klagen oder sonstwie, dann wäre es nie soweit gekommen.


----------



## sascha (25 August 2004)

Im Grunde sollte es einem so großen Unternehmen wie Intexus doch  leicht fallen, betrügerische User von betrogenen Usern trennen zu können. Dies sollte spätestens dann der Fall sein wenn es um den Nachweis der erbrachten Leistungen geht. Nachdem dies ja sicherlich gelingt, ist einem User, der trotz Inanspruchnahme von Leistungen nicht zahlen will, sofort jeglicher Wind aus den Segeln genommen, oder? Und wenn Intexus dann auch noch vor Gericht darlegen kann, *wie* rechtskonform seine Dialer sind, sollte doch überhaupt kein Problem mehr bestehen. Dass die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt wird, ist schließlich im Sinne aller - gilt übrigens für beide "Seiten"


----------



## Der Jurist (26 August 2004)

An den Gast-Autor des Beitrags in http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=71461#71461

Melde Dich doch hier an, dann kannst Du Persönliche Nachrichten - PN - senden und bekommen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (26 August 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Na ist doch klar, weil da so viele Tolle Sachen angeboten werden, die sich alle reinziehen wollen aber keiner will dann dafür bezahlen, sondern nur die Anbieter abzocken. :holy:  8)




Hihihi!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (26 August 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Hihihi!



Offensichtlich bin ich jetzt "Member".   

Was darf ich jetzt, was ich vorher nicht durfte?


----------



## andreas12587 (26 August 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt schon - Herr Richter kommt sonst souveräner `rüber.



Danke. Ich habe halt auch mal bessere und mal schlechtere Tage. Gestern war ein besserer. 
Nervös bin ich nicht. Warum auch. Wir sind die "Guten". Schön, dass wieder eine nette Diskussion entstanden ist. Alle 8-12 Wochen brauche ich das. Das motiviert mich (ist ernst gemeint). Manch Anbieter sagt lieber nicht, ich stelle mich hin und wieder der "Steinigung" und beantworte gerne auch mal Fragen (aber nur solange es mir Spaß macht und ich die Zeit habe). 
Und noch was: Auch ich (trotz meines Alters (Ende30)) lerne täglich dazu. Auch aus diesem Forum.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## KatzenHai (26 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Ich habe halt auch mal bessere und mal schlechtere Tage. Gestern war ein besserer.


Oh  , wie sehen dann die schlechteren aus?



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Nervös bin ich nicht. Warum auch. Wir sind die "Guten".


Heute wieder. Ok, so kennen wir Sie.



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dass wieder eine nette Diskussion entstanden ist. Alle 8-12 Wochen brauche ich das. Das motiviert mich (ist ernst gemeint).


Nur zur Feststellung: Die "nette Diskussion" wurde durch einen Schreiber hervor gerufen, der einen schlechteren Tag hatte. Was auch immer daran zu "brauchen" sein mag ...



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Manch Anbieter sagt lieber nicht, ich stelle mich hin und wieder der "Steinigung" und beantworte gerne auch mal Fragen (aber nur solange es mir Spaß macht und ich die Zeit habe).


Das war Spaß? Seltsamer Humor ...

Kurzum:
Wer sich am "schlechten Tag" im Ton vergreift, sollte sich später entschuldigen. Die vorstehenden Textstellen sind zwar wieder die zitierte "aalglatte" Schreibweise, gehen aber auf die untragbaren Vorwürfe gegen das Forum nicht ein.

Hören wir dazu noch was?


----------



## andreas12587 (26 August 2004)

Noch mal: Ich habe keine untragbaren Vorwürfe gegen das Forum. Maximal gegen einzelne "Poster". Ich beschwerte mich über "Trittbrettfahrer", die (angelernt durch ALLE Medien) bei der Nutzung von Dienstleistungen die Zeche nicht zahlen wollen und sich dabei lächerlich machen.
Und eine aalglatte Schreibweise habe ich nicht. Ich höre mich nicht mal selber gerne reden. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Qoppa (26 August 2004)

Der Punkt war aber ja, daß es - bislang - keine Anhaltspunkte dafür gibt, daß es sich um einen Trittbrettfahrer handelt. Das war eine Unterstellung, die durch eine leicht realitätsfremde Sicht der Lage ("böse Medienhetze") begründet wurde ...

Aber nebenbei: auch wenn man meistens nicht einer Meinung ist, glaube ich doch, daß es hier im Forum deutlich wahrgenommen wird, daß Du Dich - im positiven Sinn - anders verhältst als manche anderen (deutschen) Anbieter. Und wenn da wirklich etwas mehr Dialog (und Lernen ...) bei heraus kommt - umso besser für alle!


----------



## dvill (26 August 2004)

Wer konstant seit 2,5 Jahren täglich 10000 Kunden hat bei einer Beschwerderate von 0,01%, hat wohl auch jeden Grund, zufrieden zu sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Elsing (27 August 2004)

*Mein Beitrag zur Ruf-Nr. 090090001214*

Liebe Forenleser,
herzlichen Dank für die vielen Meldungen zu meinem Beitrag. Gern komme ich der Anregung nach, den Bericht zu ergänzen. 

An meiner ISDN-Anlage sind meinem Rechner, dem Faxgerät und zwei Telefonanschlüssen gesonderte Rufnummern zugewiesen. Monatlich erhalte ich für alle Anschlüsse einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Wenn nun über die Faxnummer hohe Nutzungsgebühren ausgewiesen werden die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, dann finde ich das nicht zum Lachen, sondern eher zum Fluchen.

Dank des Beitrages von Herrn Richter weiß ich jetzt jedoch. was passiert ist. Ich habe mich wie so oft mehrfach bei einem bei google gefundenen Routenplaner eingewählt, um eine günstige Wegbeschreibung zu erhalten. Leider war der diesesmal gewählte Routenplaner wohl nicht wie sonst kostenfrei, aber auch nicht als kostenfrei zu erkennen. Um den Premiumbereich nutzen zu können musste ich lediglich OK eintippen. 

Um jetzt jedoch nachvollziehen zu können ob ich wirklich so blöd bin, würde ich die Anwahlprozedur gern noch einmal sehen. Leider finde ich den von mir ausgesuchten VW-Routenplaner nicht mehr im Internet. Vielleicht kann Herr Richter mir ja sagen, wo dieser geblieben ist.  

Zur Zeit sehe ich jedenfalls keinen Grund, meine Betrugsaanzeige zurück zu ziehen. Vielleicht handelt es sich aber auch nur um einen  gewerbsmäßigen Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht auf vorvertragliche Information, die ich nicht hinnehmen will.
H.-J.


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2004)

*Re: Mein Beitrag zur Ruf-Nr. 090090001214*



			
				Elsing schrieb:
			
		

> Leider war der diesesmal gewählte Routenplaner wohl nicht wie sonst kostenfrei, aber auch nicht als kostenfrei zu erkennen...
> 
> ... Leider finde ich den von mir ausgesuchten VW-Routenplaner nicht mehr im Internet...
> H.-J.



Du meinst sicher "...nicht als kostenpflichtig zu erkennen" (?)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es der VW-Routenplaner war, der den Dialer bereithielt.

Karlo


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass es der VW-Routenplaner war, der den Dialer bereithielt.


Der Missbrauch geschützter Begriffe und Logos ist in der Branche doch an der Tagesordnung. Schließlich kann und will Andreas sowas nicht kontrollieren.



			
				Andreas Richter im Usenet schrieb:
			
		

> Wer schrie denn nach anonymen Zahlungsmethoden? Die geehrten Kunden! Nach
> wie vor erzeugen Sexseiten fast 70% des Umsatzes im deutschen I-Net.


Quelle

Mich würde die Definition von Kunde interessieren. Wahrscheinlich versteht Andreas hierunter die vielen Anbieter der dubiosen Angebote, die ja sowohl Kundschaft sind, als auch für seine Brötchen sorgen. Andererseits verstehe ich nicht, warum man sich den ganzen Ärger aufhalst und nicht den Erotikbereich ausbaut. Mit den Problemen, die hier behandelt werden, scheint es nämlich genau umgekehrt: Sicherlich deutlich über 70% haben überhaupt nichts mit Dialern zu tun, die über Erotikseiten untergeschoben wurden.

Was mich noch viel mehr irritiert: Wenn man bei Intexus offensichtlich Daten über den Anschluss, die Anwahlnummer, das vom Dialer angewählte Angebot und die übertragene Datenmenge vorhält, warum kann man nicht einfach den Nutzer vorher über die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebots informieren und dieses hinterher auf der Rechnung ausweisen? Selbst wenn ich bei Aldi einkaufe, kann ich hinterher detailliert am Kassenbon nachvollziehen, was sich in meinem Einkaufswagen befinden sollte. Die Anonymität liegt offensichtlich darin, dass die dubiose Offerte möglichst lange im Dunkeln bleibt.

Interessant auch, dass sich der unfreiwillige Kunde jetzt trotz Kenntnis des "Angebots" immer noch über´s Ohr gehauen fühlt. Vielen hier ginge es kaum anders.


----------



## KatzenHai (27 August 2004)

*Re: Mein Beitrag zur Ruf-Nr. 090090001214*



			
				Elsing schrieb:
			
		

> Dank des Beitrages von Herrn Richter weiß ich jetzt jedoch. was passiert ist. Ich habe mich wie so oft mehrfach bei einem bei google gefundenen Routenplaner eingewählt, um eine günstige Wegbeschreibung zu erhalten. Leider war der diesesmal gewählte Routenplaner wohl nicht wie sonst kostenfrei, aber auch nicht als kostenfrei zu erkennen. Um den Premiumbereich nutzen zu können musste ich lediglich OK eintippen.
> 
> Um jetzt jedoch nachvollziehen zu können ob ich wirklich so blöd bin, würde ich die Anwahlprozedur gern noch einmal sehen. Leider finde ich den von mir ausgesuchten VW-Routenplaner nicht mehr im Internet. Vielleicht kann Herr Richter mir ja sagen, wo dieser geblieben ist.



Also: Der Volkswagen-Routenplaner ist weiterhin unter http://www.routenplaner-vw.de/ zu finden, google nennt ihn mehrfach unter den ersten zehn Links. Da ist also irgendwas schief gegangen, denn dieser Planer ist und war immer an dieser Stelle und kostenfrei.

Sie müssen irgendwo anders gewesen sein.

Ich habe auch einen Verdacht - die Site poste ich hier aber wegen der NUBs nicht. 

Dort sind mehrere Links, der erste ist ein Routenplaner von RBD in Berlin mit einem Intexus-Dialer. Die hierzu anzumerkenden "Rechtskonform"-Kritikpunkte sind bekannt.

Die Nummer ist 0900-90001214 - der Dialer ist (28.08.04) laut RegTP seit 17.07.04 registriert.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 August 2004)

*Re: Mein Beitrag zur Ruf-Nr. 090090001214*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Der Volkswagen-Routenplaner ist weiterhin unter http://www.routenplaner-vw.de/ zu finden, google nennt ihn mehrfach unter den ersten zehn Links. Da ist also irgendwas schief gegangen, denn dieser Planer ist und war immer an dieser Stelle und kostenfrei.


Es ist durchaus möglich, dass einer der vielen Bewerber das Schlüsselwort VW und auch das Logo missbraucht.


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 August 2004)

Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, gibt es derzeit zwei Angebote die über den Intexus-Dialer abrechnen:

RegTP-Datenbankeintrag Nr. 1
RegTP-Datenbankeintrag Nr. 2

Im ersten Fall heißt der Dialer laut Datenbankeintrag RoutenplanerAG[*.exe, wird dem unfreiwilligen Nutzer aber als b2dc174da3209f1bf417a665ae970c12].exe vorgehalten. Im zweiten Fall wird er in der Datenbank Routenplaner[*.exe genannt, wird aber als routenplaner[routenplanerprofi,de].exe ausgeliefert. Mal ganz abgesehen von der fehlenden Preisangabe auf der Seite und im Bezugsfenster: Wann gedenkt man eigentlich, sich an die gesetzlichen Vorgaben zu halten?


----------



## andreas12587 (27 August 2004)

*Re: Mein Beitrag zur Ruf-Nr. 090090001214*



			
				Elsing schrieb:
			
		

> Um jetzt jedoch nachvollziehen zu können ob ich wirklich so blöd bin, würde ich die Anwahlprozedur gern noch einmal sehen. Leider finde ich den von mir ausgesuchten VW-Routenplaner nicht mehr im Internet. Vielleicht kann Herr Richter mir ja sagen, wo dieser geblieben ist.
> 
> Zur Zeit sehe ich jedenfalls keinen Grund, meine Betrugsaanzeige zurück zu ziehen. Vielleicht handelt es sich aber auch nur um einen  gewerbsmäßigen Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht auf vorvertragliche Information, die ich nicht hinnehmen will.
> H.-J.



Die Anwahlprozedur kann man z.B. bei dem "Demo" auf der Seite http://www.rechtskonform.de sehen.
Die Betrugsanzeige ist in Deutschalnd ein viel genutztes Mittel und steht jedem frei. Allerdings wirkt die Anzeige nun vorsätzlich.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## drboe (27 August 2004)

*Re: Mein Beitrag zur Ruf-Nr. 090090001214*



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Betrugsanzeige ist in Deutschalnd ein viel genutztes Mittel und steht jedem frei. Allerdings wirkt die Anzeige nun vorsätzlich.


Wie meinen?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Qoppa (27 August 2004)

*Re: Mein Beitrag zur Ruf-Nr. 090090001214*


Das will ich doch hoffen, daß eine Anzeige mit Vorsatz (und nicht etwa fahrlässig) gestellt wird!



			
				Elsing schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit sehe ich jedenfalls keinen Grund, meine Betrugsaanzeige zurück zu ziehen. Vielleicht handelt es sich aber auch nur um einen  gewerbsmäßigen Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht auf vorvertragliche Information, die ich nicht hinnehmen will.



Vielleicht paßt ja auch dies:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/291.html


----------



## KatzenHai (27 August 2004)

Er meint, dass § 164 StGB erfüllt sein kann, wenn man eine ehemals gutgläubige Strafanzeige bei späterer Kenntnis der Unrichtigkeit nicht korrigiert.
Das ist aber sehr umstritten, sogar der BGH hat zwei widersprechende Urteile abgesetzt. Eine Strafbarkeit durch Unterlassen ist nicht so leicht zu erfüllen, wir AR dies vorliegend darlegt.
Dennoch kann es nicht schaden, wenn sich der Anzeigenerstatter die Angelegenheit noch einmal kritisch durch den Kopf gehen lässt - auch ohne eigene Strafbarkeit werden ja Ermittlungsbehörden gebunden, die in anderen Fällen vielleicht viel mehr gebraucht werden (ggf. sogar gegen den gleichen Verdächtigen) ...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 August 2004)

Mal eine ganz bloede Frage. Es gibt etliche Seiten, die einen kostenfreien Routenplaner anbieten. Wenn routenplanner.xyz einen DropCharge Dialer mit 29,95 Euro einsetzt, haette dann nicht eine Anzeige gemaess §291 Strafgesetzbuch durchaus Aussicht auf Erfolg


			
				§291STGB schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Wer die Zwangslage, die Unerfahrenheit, den Mangel an Urteilsvermögen oder die erhebliche Willensschwäche eines anderen dadurch ausbeutet, daß er sich oder einem Dritten
> 1.für die Vermietung von Räumen zum Wohnen oder damit verbundene Nebenleistungen,
> 2.für die Gewährung eines Kredits,
> 3.für eine sonstige Leistung oder
> ...


Ich finde einen Preis, fuer den man bei Aldi und Co 3 CD-Routenplannerprogramme bekommt, steht durchaus im Missverhaeltnis zur Gegenleistung. 

Ausserdem, wo wir beim Thema sind:


			
				Routenplanner.** schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten Sie Fragen oder Anregungen zu den Inhalten dieser Seite haben, so können Sie uns jederzeit wie folgt erreichen:
> (Frame mit Direktkontakt weggelassen)
> Oder direkt über
> 
> ...


Lieber Andreas, bitte weise die Herren Deiner Webmaster darauf hin, dass dieses Impressum meineserachtens folgende Informationspflichten des § 6 Teledienstegesetz nicht nachkommt:


			
				§ 6 TDG schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Angaben, die eine schnelle elektronische Kontaktaufnahme und unmittelbare Kommunikation mit ihnen ermöglichen, einschließlich der Adresse der elektronischen Post,


----------



## drboe (27 August 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint, dass § 164 StGB erfüllt sein kann, wenn man eine ehemals gutgläubige Strafanzeige bei späterer Kenntnis der Unrichtigkeit nicht korrigiert.


OK. Es kommt aber wohl auch auf den Text der Anzeige an. Wenn man den *Verdacht* auf eine strafbarae Handlung meldet, so schließt das ja nicht aus, dass dieser sich nicht bewahrheitet, warum auch immer.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Karlo (27 August 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem, wo wir beim Thema sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ich mich außerdem bei dem Angebot frage :
Warum die folgende Einschränkung wenn ich mich für eine Route von A nach B interessiere :
"3.2 Die Nutzung aller Angebote des Anbieters sind erst ab dem 18 Lebensjahr erlaubt" ?
(aus den AGB bei Routenplaner.**)

Karlo


----------



## Captain Picard (27 August 2004)

Karlo schrieb:
			
		

> "3.2 Die Nutzung aller Angebote des Anbieters sind erst ab dem 18 Lebensjahr erlaubt" ?
> (aus den AGB bei Routenplaner.**)



Na das ist doch klar:  Führerschein erst ab 18   , un für´n Moped brauchste keinen  Routenplaner ,
soll zwar jetzt schon den Führerschein ab 17 geben, aber das ist noch in der Schwebe....

cp


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2004)

Karlo schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Nutzung aller Angebote des Anbieters sind erst ab dem 18 Lebensjahr erlaubt" ?
> (aus den AGB bei Routenplaner)


Scheint so ein minderwertiges und untaugliches Hintertürchen zu sein, da Dialerangebote ja ursprünglich prinzipiell nur von Nutzern ab dem vollendeten 18. Lebensjahr genutzt werden dürfen (BGB).

Für die Damen und Herren der Anbieterzunft ist das generell ein rotes Tuch für eine evtl. bevorstehende gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung. Wenn der Telefonanschlussinhaber später einem Gericht glaubhaft machen kann, dass sein minderjähriger Filius die Session produziert hatte, steht der ordnungsgemäße Vertragsschluss generell in Frage und die elterliche Aufsichtspflicht scheint nur periphär zu greifen.


----------



## dvill (27 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Betrugsanzeige ist in Deutschalnd ein viel genutztes Mittel und steht jedem frei. Allerdings wirkt die Anzeige nun vorsätzlich.


In dieser Verallgemeinerung hört sich das falsch an.

Kunden von Dialer-Neppangeboten tendieren stark zu Betrugsanzeigen gegen den seriösen Anbieter, ungeachtet der realistisch zu erwartenden Aussichten auf Erfolg. Das hat mit der üblichen Informations- und Angebotsqualität zu tun.

Man könnte sich fragen, in welcher Relation die finanziellen Folgen der juristischen Nachbereitung von Dialergeschäften im Vergleich zu den Gewinnen der Nutznießer stehen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Fidul (28 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob der Nachweis der bewussten Nutzung anhand der angefallenen Traffic und Eingabe von Routingzielen ausreicht, sollte dann ein Gericht entscheiden.


Verstehe ich das richtig, ihr protokolliert jeden Seitenabruf oder Abfrage zusätzlich zur Trafficübersicht?


----------



## andreas12587 (28 August 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht wirklich. Wenn vor Gericht der Nachweis einer Nutzung erfolgen muss, können wir den Datenfluss in Richtung Nutzer (Traffic) nachweisen. Der Inhalteanbieter kann dann eventl. auch noch die direkten Dienste nachweisen (Klingeltonversand, Routenberechnung, Rezeptsuche). Das setzt natürlich sauber geführte Log-Files vorraus.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Das setzt natürlich sauber geführte Log-Files vorraus.



@ Andreas,

wenn sich dann mal ein Nutzer versehentlich oder in Unkenntnis der Sache nur für wenige Sekunden (unter einer Minute) eingewählt hat, bedeutet das doch i. d. R. keine Nutzung des Dienstes aber des Dialers. Die Verbindung kam dann zwar unstrittig zu stande aber was ist mit der erbrachten Leistung?
In wie weit ist Intexus/Mainpean bereit, den Kunden von der Zahlung zu befreien, wenn nachweislich die Log-Files keinen oder keinen nennenswerten Traffic aufweisen?


----------



## Counselor (28 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Inhalteanbieter kann dann eventl. auch noch die direkten Dienste nachweisen (Klingeltonversand, Routenberechnung, Rezeptsuche). Das setzt natürlich sauber geführte Log-Files vorraus.


 Ich meine, daß zumindest der Nachweis erforderlich ist, daß der Nutzer Kontakt zu der Seite des Anbieters hatte, auf der er die versprochene Leistung tatsächlich abrufen kann.


----------



## andreas12587 (28 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider nein. Es gibt Projekte, die per Einwahl ein Textfile übermitteln oder anzeigen. Darin sind Zugangsdaten für z.b. Monatsabos usw.
Die Übertragung kann in Sekunden erfolgen. Eine generelle Nichtnutzung der Leistung können wir nicht bestimmen. Schon garnicht bei fast 100000 Partnern. Wir können also nur reagieren, nicht agieren.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## andreas12587 (28 August 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sollte in der Regel bei 99.9% der User so sein. Einen Serverausfall auf Inhalteanbieterseite können wir aber nicht beeinflussen. Bei Hinweisen auf ständige Serverausfälle o.ä. reagieren wir natürlich sofort. In diesem Fall kann der "geprellte" Nutzer seine Ansprüche gegen den "Nichtinhalteanbieter" geltend machen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=72224#72224

Andreas, schau her! Das wäre gängige Praxis:





			
				Puschkin schrieb:
			
		

> Habe von einem offensichtlichen Dialer mit der *Nummer 090090001214* einen hohen Betrag abgerechnet bekommen. Wer weiß was über die Nummer und ob eine Möglichkeit besteht, von der Telecom das Geld zurückzubekommen.





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Puschkin,
> 
> zu dieser Nummer gibt es bereits einen Thread unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5994
> 
> Von der T-Com wirst Du kein Geld zurück erhalten, da der Dialer und die dazugehörige PRS-Nummer eine gültige Registrierung bei der RegTP hat. Entweder Du wendest Dich direkt an den Dialerbetreiber, *die Mainpean GmbH*, oder Du versuchst es über diesen Link: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161&highlight=erste+schritte



Ich gehe davon aus, dass Mainpean/Intexus feststellen kann, ob der Dienst wirklich genutzt worden ist.
Falls dem nicht so sein sollte, dann steht Ihr als Forderungssteller im Namen Eurer Kunden doch mittellos da oder sehe ich das falsch? Sollte der Forderungsausfall dann per Gericht entschieden werden müssen (weil der Endkunde nicht zahlen will), dann dürfte das Urteil doch generell für den vermeintlichen Nutzer ausfallen, da Ihr keine Beweise der Nutzung zu bieten habt.


----------



## dvill (29 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn vor Gericht der Nachweis einer Nutzung erfolgen muss, können wir den Datenfluss in Richtung Nutzer (Traffic) nachweisen. Der Inhalteanbieter kann dann eventl. auch noch die direkten Dienste nachweisen (Klingeltonversand, Routenberechnung, Rezeptsuche). Das setzt natürlich sauber geführte Log-Files vorraus.


Schön, dass alles so sauber ist.

Die bekannten Urteile des letzten Jahres gehen für Verbraucher fast ausnahmslos günstig aus. Hinweise auf die sauberen Logfiles der Anbieterseite findet man durchweg nicht.

Gibt es diese Nachweise durch Logfiles in der realen Welt? Fallen die Urteile  trotz oder gerade wegen der Logfiles so aus wie bekannt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 August 2004)

Mich würde interessieren, ob es überhaupt jemals einen Fall gab, in dem der Dialeranbieter als Zeuge oder gar Kläger aufgetreten ist. In den mir bekannten Verfahren ist das durchgängig nicht der Fall gewesen.


----------



## Teleton (31 August 2004)

Dieser Gast will nach eigener Mitteilung schon bei einigen Verfahren dabei gewesen sein 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=61837#61837

Teleton


----------



## dvill (31 August 2004)

Dieser Gast ist vermutlich auf einer Kanonenkugel reitend zum Gericht angereist ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

...und dieser betreffende Gast befindet sich wohl auffallend oft in Gerichtssälen wieder...

P.S.: Ich warte noch auf einen Anbieter, der Malvorlagen und Referate auf den Fi**en-Seiten platziert. Das wär doch mal was, man bräuchte sich nur noch 1x einwählen...


----------

